# Florida Keys Beach Diving



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm heading down to the Keys in June and was looking to do some diving. I have never been to the keys before. I can do the charter thing if needed but I pefer beach diving if possible. Can anyone suggest good locations to do some beach diving that has access to reefs? I will be staying in Key Largo but I can drive to other locations. Thanks for any help.


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

John Penneycamp (not sure about the spelling) is in Key Largo andoffers beach diving. Most other places in the Keys require a boat to get to the reefs. There was also a hotel in the Key Largoarea that had underwater dive accessovernight accomodations that looked interesting for something different.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

plenty of places to do some beach diving, take the oppurtunity to charter a dive boat too, WELL WORTH IT, 

one other thing, while beach diving, be mindful of the current, several years ago we were beach diving the Atlantic side of Islamorada, really got into it, current was moving us along at a pretty good clip, didnt think it would be an issue getting back, well to make a long story short, we had a HELLUVA time getting back to land, for we had traveled a LOOONG ways and swimming against the current was a task that we believed was going to be impossible.

HAVE FUN !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bahia Honda state park. Excellent grass flats and smaller rock piles all within close proximity to shore. It is just a little further down than marathon but beforebig pinekey if I remember correctly.


----------

